# Capt. Jason Applebe's 198 Kansas Bow Buck



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

I am posting this story for one of my best friends, Capt. Jason Applebe. I thought everyone would appreciate the story and pictures of this fine animal. Got a call from from Jason this past weekend when he was driving back from his Kansas bow hunt. I could tell from the level of excitement in his voice that he had a good story for me. He had hunted for seven days straight battling high wind and seeing very few deer. The outfitter was surprised that Jason took him up on his offer to stay a few more days. I am not, when Jason sets his sights on something there is no changing his mind. Anyone who knows Jason can attest to the fact that he is just a tiny bit hard headed. He was bound and determined to stick a good deer on this trip. His last two out-of-state hunts had been busts. He said that he almost packed it up and came home at day 6 but sheer determination and support from his family kept him there. Well, you guessed it, persistence paid off. The front came thru and it was about 32 with no wind. Jason saw this deer at about 90 yds and called him into less than 10....game over....lifetime buck....with a freakin' bow! This 16 point non-typical scored 198 and sports double drop tines. I am very proud of him and wanted to openly congratulate him on an incredible accomplishment.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

man! that's a great deer. congrats


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

awesome deer


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Great deer. I was up there last week and it was windy!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

A trophy for sure


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow what a buck !! A true trophy for sure.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Deer of a lifetime no doubt.

Big congrats to the Capt.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Props from Matagorda County Cuz! 


:thanksgiv


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

WOW That's a Great Deer with Bow or a Gun...I'm a stick & string guy to..


----------



## O6DODGE (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome deer congrats to your buddy!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Holy Guacamole!! Thats a mighty fine bow buck.....


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Very nice. I'm glad to see Jason is back in good health and doing well. Jason is a class act no doubt.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

WOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW....................Dream deer.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

What a horse!


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Great Buck!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

One of the nicest I've ever seen. A pure trophy.


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

Sweet! Who was the outfitter?


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

that is a dream deer right there!!!! Congrats.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

One heck of a buck!!!


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Great deer Jason....Congratulations.....


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Buck of a life time!


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

SWEET!!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Persistence Pays Off!!!*

congratulations!!! Great deer Jason!!! Now if you just let Greg and I catch our own fish we'll br happy!!! Take care and have a great hunting season!!!

P.S.-I'll teach you somrthing about fishing one day!!!


----------



## gmoney (Jul 26, 2004)

Unbelievable Buck! Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

Congrats Jason! Great pictures! Looking forward to seeing you soon at EP once Johnny V. gets it back in operation. That buck gave his life to save, by my calculation, at least 70 trout!


----------



## ParkInAustin (Aug 12, 2005)

Holy smokes! What an awesome animal! Congrats!


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

I will find out from Jason and let you know.



Jeff_C said:


> Sweet! Who was the outfitter?


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Thats really awesome. I fished with Jason many moons ago and caught more fish than any guide I've fished with. We threw plastics all day in East Bay. I haven't seen him or spoke with him since then. I'm glad he's doing well.
I've got many relatives in Kansas and I've seen many good deer there on the farms. It is difficult for an out of towner to get hooked up with the tag draw they have there. But to pull a big buck in to 10 from 90 up there is a feet in itself. You don't hunt corn feeders there so many times you find yourself setting up on watering holes. It's not easy at all up there like it is here. It is definatley a hunt. 
I'm curious to know which county he hunted in.
Again thats a great deer with a great outdoorsman.

Biggie


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

BIG BAD BOY!!!!!! Awesome deer, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kenai King (Nov 3, 2008)

What an unbelievable deer! Talked to Tim today and got the story. Congrats on a whitetail of a lifetime.


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

Congrats to you Jason on a buck of a lifetime. I have known Jason for a few years now and have the most respect for him as an outdoorsman. I wish to be as good a fisherman someday as you are my friend and gain knowledge that you posses. Capt. Tim and you are truly people I mirror my fishing after. Again, congrats to a more dedicated individual who has finally found a true "freaknasty".

Drew


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

bambi killer! should be ashamed of yourself! lmao what a great buck!


----------



## Darryl M (Feb 1, 2006)

Way to go Jason! What a tremendous accomplishment.


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

*Atta boy Jason*

atta boy.... and with a bow you are the man...I love Kansas deer hunting.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I wonder what the weight was on it. That's a huge deer. The one's I've seen, from Kansas, are several times larger than the little ones we have here.


----------



## jeffr (Jul 11, 2007)

It must have been bad conditions because if he hunts like he fish's it would've been over in about 2-3 hrs max.
**** nice deer.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

What a monster! Congrats to Jason. The's a biggin!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

That is a great buck! I have not downed a white tail in a few years...but I would have to pull the triger on that one!


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

WOW!!! I had to look again. Now that is the way to play some string music...congrats big dawg


----------

